# Stulle Trickkiste: Posen schon zuhause richtig Ausbleien.



## Stulle (6. August 2017)

*Stulle's Trickkiste: Posen schon zuhause richtig Ausbleien.*

Ich bin in einem Haus mit Garten aufgewachsen und hab mir da angewöhnt Posen schon zuhause Auszubleien und nicht wertvolle Angelzeit zu verschwenden und erst mal alle fische zu verjagen.

Was macht man Also wenn man keine Regentonne oder Kleingewässer in der Wohnung hat ?

Man Kauft sich im Baumarkt ein Abflussrohr. 







und verschließt es mit einem Blindstopfen!






Jetzt sägt man das rohr auf Brusthöhe ab (um auch reinschauen zu können) 

Nun hat man eine Wassersäule von ca. 1,5m in der man super die Bebleiung austesten kann. #6 











Aber Vorsicht beim Aufstellen


----------



## Kochtopf (6. August 2017)

*AW: Stulle Trickkiste: Posen schon zuhause richtig Ausbleien.*

Hiermit kann man den ganzen einen besseren Stand geben (Und sauleckere Brathähnchen zaubern


----------



## Stulle (6. August 2017)

*AW: Stulle Trickkiste: Posen schon zuhause richtig Ausbleien.*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hiermit kann man den ganzen einen besseren Stand geben (Und sauleckere Brathähnchen zaubern




Da kommt leider nix |uhoh:


----------



## gründler (6. August 2017)

*AW: Stulle Trickkiste: Posen schon zuhause richtig Ausbleien.*

Um das ganze perfekt zu machen,ein tropfen Spülmittel rein,damit du keine Oberflächenspannung hast.Hört sich blöd an,aber macht bei manchen Posen bis zu 0,5cm aus.

#h


----------



## SigmundFreud (6. August 2017)

*AW: Stulle Trickkiste: Posen schon zuhause richtig Ausbleien.*



gründler schrieb:


> Um das ganze perfekt zu machen,ein tropfen Spülmittel rein,damit du keine Oberflächenspannung hast. [...]



Hab ich dann am Wasser nicht das Problem, dass die Pose unterbleit ist? Ich müsste dann doch auch Spüli in den See kippen um die Bedingungen vom Ausbleien zu reproduzieren. Oder hab ich da grad n Knick im Kopf?;+


----------



## gründler (6. August 2017)

*AW: Stulle Trickkiste: Posen schon zuhause richtig Ausbleien.*

Je kleiner eine Wasseroberfläche desto höher die Spannung,da die meisten Gewässer größer sind als 10cm rund brauchst du nix in See kippen.Du sollst halt nur die Spannung weg nehmen die im See so nicht vorhanden ist.


#h


----------



## Stulle (6. August 2017)

*AW: Stulle Trickkiste: Posen schon zuhause richtig Ausbleien.*



gründler schrieb:


> Je kleiner eine Wasseroberfläche desto höher die Spannung,da die meisten Gewässer größer sind als 10cm rund brauchst du nix in See kippen.Du sollst halt nur die Spannung weg nehmen die im See so nicht vorhanden ist.
> 
> 
> #h



Das probiere ich mal aus |bigeyes


----------



## gründler (6. August 2017)

*AW: Stulle Trickkiste: Posen schon zuhause richtig Ausbleien.*

Es gab vor Jahren Posenausbleibehälter zu kaufen (Stipperszene),da lag nen Zettel mit drin......Bitte ein tropfen Spüli rein,wegen der O-Spannung.

Bei einem 40er Ht Rohr und ner Lupe (Rand angucken) sieht man sie sehr gut,macht man Spüli rein verschwindet sie.

#h


----------



## SigmundFreud (6. August 2017)

*AW: Stulle Trickkiste: Posen schon zuhause richtig Ausbleien.*



gründler schrieb:


> Bei einem 40er Ht Rohr und ner Lupe (Rand angucken) sieht man sie sehr gut,macht man Spüli rein verschwindet sie.



Was du beschreibst ist der Kapillareffekt, der durch die Oberflächenspannung in schmalen Rohren hervorgerufen wird (Wiki: *Kapillareffekt*  ). Wie auf Wiki vorgerechnet beträgt die Steigungshöhe eines Rohres mit 1cm Durchmesser am Rand eine Höhe von 1.4mm - bei 4cm schätze ich mal so um 0.7-1.0mm. Das ist der worst-case wenn die Pose genau im Rand hängt. Da sich ein "Trichter" bildet wird die Pose allerdings im tiefsten Punkt des Wasserkegels zur Ruhe kommen.

So weit die Theorie. Ich schätze gerade wenn man enge Rohre und breite Posen verwendet wird der Effekt ins Gewicht fallen. Wieder was gelernt.

Vielen Dank für die Anregung zur Weiterbildung :m


EDIT: Link entfernt und Referenz angegeben


----------

